# Dead Rabbit RTA - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (9/10/18)

The new Dead Rabbit RTA has arrived. 




Go get yours here while stocks last!!!
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...stock-dead-rabbit-rta-by-hellvape-and-heathen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

